# Is your spouse a better partner than you are?



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I will readily, and easily admit, that I believe my wife to be the superior spouse. We do have very different strengths, but I think a large reason why I love being married so much is because she's such a kick-ass, awesome spouse. Not perfect, who is, but damn near close. She's sweeter than I am, more patient, more expressive, and more accepting of my (IMO) many flaws.

She disagrees, but she's biased. 

What about you? Do you think your love is actually the better overall spouse?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

There was a time ...

and then there wasn't.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

jaquen said:


> I will readily, and easily admit, that I believe my wife to be the superior spouse. We do have very different strengths, but I think a large reason why I love being married so much is because she's such a kick-ass, awesome spouse. Not perfect, who is, but damn near close. She's sweeter than I am, more patient, more expressive, and more accepting of my (IMO) many flaws.
> 
> She disagrees, but she's biased.
> 
> What about you? Do you think your love is actually the better overall spouse?


You do much honor to your wife.She's a blessed woman.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Married 21 years. The first half he was better. The second half I'm better.

My husband agrees with me.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

He would say I'm a better spouse than he is. I have more patience, I'm a better listener but emotionally we're pretty evenly matched. It's the first 2 qualities that put me over the top though.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

My husband would say I'm the better spouse but that would only be him lying about his true feelings to try and manipulate me into having marathon sex.. :rofl:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My H is better than me in some ways... I'm better at other things.

I like to think we compliment each other...balance each other out. Like a yin and yang image.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

My husband is definitely the better half. He works hard every day while I'm prone to laziness, he puts up with my moods, spoils me, and he thinks HE is the lucky one.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

My wife is definitely the better looking partner. Other than that neither of us is all that great


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

No, because I'm trying, she isn't so much.


----------



## janefw (Jun 26, 2012)

No. 

We both have our faults, but I am honest and trustworthy. Him, not so much.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I definitely think my husband's the "better" half, but he'd probably disagree.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> My wife is definitely the better looking partner. Other than that neither of us is all that great


LOL!!!

Thats cute...


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

We both have our faults as well as what makes us good, but I do feel I am the better spouse. I think she would agree to that as well.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Both of us think we're both awesome but when I read some of the posts on here, we're really kind of boring. 

ETA: On second thought, we kind of suck because we can't make a baby.


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

jaquen said:


> I will readily, and easily admit, that I believe my wife to be the superior spouse. We do have very different strengths, but I think a large reason why I love being married so much is because she's such a kick-ass, awesome spouse. Not perfect, who is, but damn near close. She's sweeter than I am, more patient, more expressive, and more accepting of my (IMO) many flaws.
> 
> She disagrees, but she's biased.
> 
> What about you? Do you think your love is actually the better overall spouse?


A really hard question, the beta loser in me wants to blurt out (hands flapping wildly) that my wife is the epitome of perfection.

She is an awesome mother, with an almost OCD like attention to detail on our children's needs. She loves to cook, cleans obsessively, is really good with money.

But at the same time, has an encyclopedia of interpersonal flaws and faults. Has blurted out incredibly insensitive things, has treated me like a POS, and generally seems to truly struggle with understanding a relationship may actually be a 2 way street, and that a normal spouse loves and cares and looks out for their significant other, and that they aren't just there to be "fill in a void" while she pines almost openly for perfect cliched males that don't exist.

So she's textbook perfect mother, is awesome with money, cooks, cleans, but is completely crap at being a Wife, or even a girlfriend.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I was far superior. I guess that's why he left, he couldn't match up to my excellence


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It is a difficult question. In my past marriage I was the better partner in some ways, he was in others but ultimately I was because I was the one that saw the value and need for communication.
He was a brilliant friend, father and provider though.


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: Re: Is your spouse a better partner than you are?*



jaquen said:


> I will readily, and easily admit, that I believe my wife to be the superior spouse. We do have very different strengths, but I think a large reason why I love being married so much is because she's such a kick-ass, awesome spouse. Not perfect, who is, but damn near close. She's sweeter than I am, more patient, more expressive, and more accepting of my (IMO) many flaws.
> 
> She disagrees, but she's biased.
> 
> What about you? Do you think your love is actually the better overall spouse?


My spouce is a better spouce then me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She has her strengths and weaknesses, just like me. In the end we kinda complete each other.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

yep!


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

She's a really good mother and probably a better caregiver than me. As a wife, I think she doesn't make the same effort as I do to have a fulfilling marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Great question but can't choose. He's a loner & that annoys me sometimes but it does't make him a bad spouse.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jaquen said:


> I will readily, and easily admit, that I believe my wife to be the superior spouse. We do have very different strengths, but I think a large reason why I love being married so much is because she's such a kick-ass, awesome spouse. Not perfect, who is, but damn near close. *She's sweeter than I am, more patient, more expressive, and more accepting of my (IMO) many flaws.*
> 
> She disagrees, but she's biased.
> 
> What about you? Do you think your love is actually the better overall spouse?


My husband is sweeter than me (yeah I can be a little rough around the edges at times)...he is more patient , more giving, more unselfish... though I am surely more expressive... that could be good or BAD...depending. 

I'd say we both FEEL the other is the more superior, but for VERY different reasons... He told me once...he always felt I was better than him..... Not because anyone would love or treat me better (NEVER)... but because he's just never thought he was "all that". He's a very humble man... 

I am more the "people person" between us...I am the social butterfly, I take charge, go after what I want ...what he admires in me - is those areas he may struggle in...being an introvert.....and what I love & admire in him is where I struggle.... So it's weird ...but it works very well for us... 

I bring him out of his shell, make him feel needed & special....I am good for him..

He gets me to laugh at myself -when I am a little out of sorts, irritated...he told me the other day with a laughing  - that I need some Valium (He hasn't said that in a few yrs but it was due).......Yeah, I have my moments. Love his sense of humor !


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

jaquen said:


> I will readily, and easily admit, that I believe my wife to be the superior spouse. We do have very different strengths, but I think a large reason why I love being married so much is because she's such a kick-ass, awesome spouse. Not perfect, who is, but damn near close. She's sweeter than I am, more patient, more expressive, and more accepting of my (IMO) many flaws.
> 
> She disagrees, but she's biased.
> 
> What about you? Do you think your love is actually the better overall spouse?


Honestly, I think he and I are very equal. I don't either one of is "the better" spouse. We each have flaws, and our flaws tend to be fairly similar. However, our strengths are unique and they make us both awesome. I think we're both great spouses.


----------

